# plants



## poolplayerpro3 (Dec 1, 2011)

i just put a bunch of live freshwater plants in my tank, several different kinds and i dont know the names but my crayfish pull up the bigger plants and they eat the grass what can i do to stop them from pulling up the plants?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I think separating them would be best. I don't think you can stop a behavior in aquatic animals. Maybe someone else has a way...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You can't. That's just what they do.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

getting them to stop is like getting you to stop breathing...ain't gonna happen....
if you are going to take on the responsibility of an animal you need to do what is best for them not you...but you will be rewarded for doing it with beautiful healthy animals...
look at it this way...you made your critters happy...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Can you put a cray fish in a tropical tank? Just a idea they are fun to watch in lakes


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sure....if you don't want your fish anymore...lol

not a good idea cory...crayfish eat fish...find a 20 long and set it up for just the crays...


----------



## poolplayerpro3 (Dec 1, 2011)

not true lohachata i have two 8 inch crays in my 55 gallon with 40 other fish and they leave the fish alone, now snails is another story... they ate two of my 6 snails so if you plan on putting some crays in your tank dont have any snails.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Haven't eaten fish yet . Its well known that crays sooner or later tend to eat fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

DANG!!!!! 8 inch crayfish ??? i grew up catching thousands of crayfish...have seen some big ones ; but never 8".......
like i said....crayfish eat fish...
hey mikaila....i have been meaning to ask but keep forgetting....what is your degree going to be in ? i was thinking some kind of biology but not sure...


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

lohachata said:


> DANG!!!!! 8 inch crayfish ??? i grew up catching thousands of crayfish...have seen some big ones ; but never 8".......
> like i said....crayfish eat fish...
> hey mikaila....i have been meaning to ask but keep forgetting....what is your degree going to be in ? i was thinking some kind of biology but not sure...


I actually graduated this May, since time flies. I have a Bachelor's of Science in Biology and a Chemistry minor. Currently spending my time with the joys of job hunting, mostly lab tech/assistant stuff. Might go on to grad school once I forget how much I hate course work. I'm moving apartments in about 2 months closer to the Twin Cities, but no idea where yet. Gonna go to the Mall of America tomorrow, some restaurant has a job for aquarium maintenance, if nothing else some sh!ts and giggles


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

awesome......CONGRATULATIONS....JOB HUNTING SUCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i have to do it so i can get my unemployment....if i could get the food business to take off decently i could just totally retire......the heck with unemployment......but $134 a week buys groceries i guess...good luck kiddo...


----------

